# Grösse Webvisu in Browser



## egro (6 Juni 2015)

Wie kriege ich die Webvisu im Browser Bildschirmfüllend?

Ich habe schon mehrere Auflösungen probiert.

Leider zeigt es mir im Internet Explorer (11), die Visu nur in der Ecke, oben links an.
D.H: Es wird nur etwa 2/3 des Bildschirms gefüllt. Zoomen bringt auch nichts.

Besten Dank im Voraus.


----------



## Dr.MirakulixX (6 Juni 2015)

Du kannst dir eine Visu erstellen passend für deinen Bildschirm und die dann extern über FTP hochladen wenn du auf andere Wege nicht hin kommst. Was hast du denn für eine Bildschirmauflösung bei der Webvisu ausgewählt ?


----------



## egro (6 Juni 2015)

Ich will die Visu auf Monitoren mit 1920x1080-Auflösung darstellen. So wird die Visu natürlich Datenmässig verdammt gross.

Darum habe ich es mit verschiedenen Auflösungen probiert, die kleiner sind, aber das gleiche Verhältnis haben (zB: 960x540)
Auch mit der Standard-Auflösung von 800x600 passt es nicht wirklich.

Was meinst du mit "extern über FTP Hochladen"?
Da für meine Anforderungen die Bordeigenen Mittel von Codesys reichen, erstelle ich die Webvisu damit.


----------



## Dr.MirakulixX (7 Juni 2015)

Du kannst eine HTML Seite erstellen und die per FTP Hochladen. Aber kommt im Endeffekt auch auf die Größe der Datei heraus. Was für einen Unterschied an Dateigröße macht das denn in etwa aus ?


----------



## .:WAGOsupport:. (8 Juni 2015)

Hallo egro,

in den Einstellungen der Visualisierung (Visualisierung => Extras => Einstellungen) von CODESYS ist es möglich in der Kategorie Rahmen die Option "Online Anpassen" zu aktivieren.
Die gesamte Visualisierung mit allen Elementen wird im Online Modus im Fenster dargestellt, egal wie groß das Fenster ist, wenn Online automatisch anpassen gewählt ist.


----------



## egro (8 Juni 2015)

Vielen Dank. Das löst das Problem.

Wenn mir jetzt noch jemand sagen kann, wie ich das Keypad oder die Tastatur auf eine vernünftige Grösse bringe, bin ich glücklich!!!

Bei mir ist das Keypad im Moment so klein, dass es fast unmöglich ist, mit einem ausgewachsenen Finger, auf eine 12"-Monitor, eine Eingabe zu tätigen...


----------



## computershooter (10 Juni 2015)

durch eine andere visu zu laden die kleiner ist als max, dan wird die resolution anders, und die tastatur grosser.


----------

